# Belle te simulasse Christianum rides



## sigmma

I want to know how to understand this sentence: "Belle te simulasse Christianum rides".
you laugh well that you imitate Christian?


----------



## Imber Ranae

I think perhaps_ belle_ is vocative, so maybe it's a (rhetorical) question?

"Do you laugh, fine fellow, at your feigning of Christianity? [i.e. "...that you feigned being a Christian?"]


----------



## sigmma

Maybe.... a question....


----------



## Hamlet2508

I don't think _*belle*_ is actually used as a vocative here,but rather as an adverb.
Maybe this will shed some light on the matter.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Con cachondeo te ríes de que simulas ser cristiano*. Visagier, _In Luciani sectatorem_, que parece más contra Dolet, que contra Rabelais.


----------



## sigmma

Hamlet2508 said:


> I don't think _*belle*_ is actually used as a vocative here,but rather as an adverb.
> Maybe this will shed some light on the matter.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Hamlet2508

sigmma said:


> Thanks a lot!


 
You are most welcome.


----------



## sigmma

XiaoRoel said:


> *Con cachondeo te ríes de que simulas ser cristiano*. Visagier, _In Luciani sectatorem_, que parece más contra Dolet, que contra Rabelais.





Thank you very much for the explanation!


----------

